# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesseling (Roosendaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesseling

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Burgerhout, Roosendaal

Adres: Burgerhoutsestraat 27, Roosendaal

Website: www.praktijkburgerhout.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesseling*

----------

